# Longer draw for more power ?



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Dose anyone know of any info out there on band langht to draw for the difrent elastics? And langht verses power and speed? I ask because after trying the ngr 1/32 × 10 adl and finding it realy fast and eazily deaws to my 36" draw but un able to throw more then 7/16 steel amo. So i tied on a ngr 1/16 ×11adl and the draw botomed out at 34". They were both the same 1" to 3/4 taper. And do u need longer bands to achive longer draw or can u narrow the bands to increase the draw lenth?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shorten the 11 inch NG 1/16 bands if your only drawing 34 inches . They feel like they're bottomed out but they're not . Try 10 inches and see the difference . Then try nine . 1/16 gum is stiffer than the thera gold . Your bands are heavy and your not pulling them to potential .

The longer your draw length the more potential for speed and power . By increasing draw length the same speed can be achieved with an even narrower cut band .

Here is a recent discussion . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46406-more-speed-with-half-the-rubber/


----------



## mitchellholcomb1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Look up bill hays videos on YouTube. He is the guru of sllngshots.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchellholcomb1 (Mar 14, 2016)

And that is true the stiffer the rubber the less speed

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------

